# Removing win32.trojan.agent & Win32.Backdoor.RBot



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey,

It seems that i have the two above adaware trojans installed on my system, god knows how these things are getting through to my computer. I picked them up with Ad-Aware SE Personal and i keep getting annoying pop-ups every few minutes. I have used Ad-Aware SE Personal to remove these, but they seem to keep coming back - at the moment i'm not all too clued up about virus removal et al (i know most of the obvious, although i'm no expert), so some thorough help would be appreciated.

I now too seem to be having an issue with the following file as it is not properly loading or executing; system32\awsmwqcv.dll - i'm sure this was a file at issue when Ad-Aware scanned.

Here is an image i screenshot from avast! Anti-Virus; http://img118.imageshack.us/img118/6653/avasthb9.jpg

The above files have now been deleted from the computer using avast! but i somehow think they still exist. I've had my PC working for 48hours and already i manage to get these damn trojan's - argh!

Nick.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Nick

Since I can't find any info on that file, it's probably safe to assume it's malware. Please follow these instructions.

Download *Deckard's System Scanner (DSS)* to your *Desktop* . Note: You must be logged onto an account with administrator privileges.
*Close* all applications and windows.
*Double-click* on *dss.exe* to run it, and follow the prompts.
When the scan is complete, two text files will open - minimised > *extra.txt* and maximised > *main.txt*.
Copy *(Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C)* and paste *(Ctrl+V)* the contents of *main.txt* in a new thread 
in the *HJT Forum* *(do not attach it or post it here). *
Please *attach* *extra.txt* to your post.


To attach a file to a new post, simply

Click the[*Manage Attachments*] button under *Additional Options > Attach Files* on the post composition page, and
*copy and paste* the following into the "*Upload File from your Computer*" box: *C:\Deckard\System Scanner\extra.txt*​
 Click *Upload.*

We'll then have a look and provide instructions to clean your system, if required. Please note that the HJT forum is constantly busy, so I would ask that you be patient while waiting for a reply.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Wrong thread, d'oh.


----------



## fishbait68 (Apr 7, 2007)

Deckard's System Scanner v20070328.36
Run by Ed Mitchell on 2007-04-07 at 16:42:33
Computer is in Normal Mode.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- System Restore --------------------------------------------------------------

System Restore is disabled; attempting to re-enable...success.


-- Last 1 Restore Point(s) --
1: 2007-04-07 20:42:36 UTC - RP1 - System Checkpoint


Backed up registry hives.

Performed disk cleanup.


-- HijackThis (run as Ed Mitchell.exe) -----------------------------------------

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:44:16 PM, on 4/7/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe
C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TimounterMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ashampoo\ASHAMP~1\PopUpKiller.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin Bulldog Plus\MUPS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0b\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0b\shellmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ed Mitchell\Desktop\dss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HIJACK~1\Ed Mitchell.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.cnn.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - blank (file missing)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {D73F49B6-B51B-4d32-A3B7-BD04B8342F53} - C:\Program Files\MorpheusBar\SrchAstt\1.bin\MBSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: MorpheusToolbar BHO - {3F3714A1-89A4-46be-8AF3-D0C9D1FB03F9} - C:\Program Files\MorpheusBar\bar\1.bin\MORPHBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: IE PopUp-Killer - {49E0E0F0-5C30-11D4-945D-000000000003} - C:\PROGRA~1\ashampoo\ASHAMP~1\PopUp.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63FF4911-05AE-4113-AAA8-E17C02EB0B87} - blank (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {68218620-3D65-43F6-AD47-D38D84B5412A} - blank (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {773452EF-AB6C-4AF3-AF19-9A1000E5AC2C} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebyy.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D73F49B1-B51B-4d32-A3B7-BD04B8342F53} - C:\Program Files\MorpheusBar\SrchAstt\1.bin\MBSRCAS.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - blank (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Morpheus Toolbar - {119DBEDA-9c41-4F97-94B4-B6BCD01133CF} - blank (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - blank (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Morpheus Toolbar - {3F3714A9-89A4-46be-8AF3-D0C9D1FB03F9} - C:\Program Files\MorpheusBar\bar\1.bin\MORPHBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrueImageMonitor.exe] C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TrueImageMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acronis Scheduler2 Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AcronisTimounterMonitor] C:\Program Files\Acronis\TrueImageHome\TimounterMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundService] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\lvsomjrr.dll",setvm
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ashampoo PopUpBlocker] C:\PROGRA~1\ashampoo\ASHAMP~1\PopUpKiller.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0b\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - Global Startup: MUPS.lnk = C:\Program Files\Belkin Bulldog Plus\MUPS.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Morpheus Toolbar - {119DBEDA-9c41-4F97-94B4-B6BCD01133CF} - blank (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Morpheus Toolbar - {119DBEDA-9c41-4F97-94B4-B6BCD01133CF} - blank (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - blank (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Modules\messmod2\v4\yhexbmes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Modules\messmod2\v4\yhexbmes.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-100005000004} - http://code.trasferimento.biz/l/bc447cd5aeb20c14be568612defb65de_35.exe
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15026/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - https://objects.aol.com/mcafee/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1125096004133
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1126711501859
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {A78856A6-334B-43AF-96F5-58574005910D} (CEinstaller Object) - http://w.s0.gc.sj.ipixmedia.com/code/Einstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {B49C4597-8721-4789-9250-315DFBD9F525} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/radio/ampx/ampx2.6.1.11_en_dl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - https://objects.aol.com/mcafee/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/McGDMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://www.driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15028/CTPID.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: gebyy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebyy.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: hgghfdd - hgghfdd.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: kbds32 - kbds32.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: winrzf32 - winrzf32.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Abel - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cain\Abel.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V4 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor4.0) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: PDScheduler (PDSched) - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDSched.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Launcher (RetroLauncher) - Unknown owner - D:\Program Files\Dantz\Retrospect\retrorun.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Rio MSC Manager (RioMSC) - Digital Networks North America, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe


-- File Associations -----------------------------------------------------------

All associations okay.


-- Drivers: 0-Boot, 1-System, 2-Auto, 3-Demand, 4-Disabled ---------------------

R0 Defrag32b (Defrag32Boot) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\defrag32b.sys
R0 drvmcdb - c:\windows\system32\drivers\drvmcdb.sys
R0 phylock - c:\windows\system32\drivers\phylock.sys
R0 snapman (Acronis Snapshots Manager) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\snapman.sys
R0 timounter (Acronis True Image Backup Archive Explorer) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\timntr.sys
R1 Cdr4_xp - c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdr4_xp.sys
R1 Cdralw2k - c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdralw2k.sys
R1 cdrbsdrv - c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrbsdrv.sys
R1 cdudf_xp - c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdudf_xp.sys
R1 Cinemsup - c:\windows\system32\drivers\cinemsup.sys
R1 DVDVRRdr_xp - c:\windows\system32\drivers\dvdvrrdr_xp.sys
R1 OMCI - c:\windows\system32\drivers\omci.sys
R1 pwd_2k - c:\windows\system32\drivers\pwd_2k.sys
R1 UDFReadr - c:\windows\system32\drivers\udfreadr.sys
R2 Defrag32 - c:\windows\system32\drivers\defrag32.sys
R2 MaVctrl - c:\windows\system32\drivers\mavc2k.sys
R2 mdmxsdk - c:\windows\system32\drivers\mdmxsdk.sys
R2 PfModNT - c:\windows\system32\drivers\pfmodnt.sys
R2 tifsfilter (Acronis True Image FS Filter) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\tifsfilt.sys
R3 AvcPWilo (Adaptec Willow PCI) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\avcpwilo.sys
R3 dvd_2K - c:\windows\system32\drivers\dvd_2k.sys
R3 emupia (E-mu Plug-in Architecture Driver) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\emupia2k.sys
R3 HidBatt (HID UPS Battery Driver) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidbatt.sys
R3 HSF_DP - c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsf_dp.sys
R3 HSFHWBS2 - c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsfhwbs2.sys
R3 MODEMCSA (Unimodem Streaming Filter Device) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\modemcsa.sys
R3 tbhsd (Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\tbhsd.sys
R3 wanatw (WAN Miniport (ATW)) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\wanatw4.sys
R3 winachsf - c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsf_cnxt.sys

S0 epstwnt - c:\windows\system32\drivers\epstwnt.mpd
S2 ntio256 (Input and output operations) - c:\windows\system32\ntio256.sys (file missing)
S2 SHARSHTL (Shuttle Sharer) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\sharshtl.sys
S3 61883 (61883 Unit Device) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\61883.sys
S3 Avc (AVC Device) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\avc.sys
S3 Bridge (MAC Bridge) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\bridge.sys
S3 BridgeMP (MAC Bridge Miniport) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\bridge.sys
S3 DSKACT2 - c:\windows\system32\drivers\dskact2.sys (file missing)
S3 giveio - c:\windows\system32\giveio.sys
S3 gwiopm - c:\docume~1\edmitc~1\locals~1\temp\temporary directory 1 for skymax2[1].2.zip\gwiopm.sys (file missing)
S3 mamotou - c:\windows\system32\drivers\mamotou.sys
S3 MaRdPnp - c:\windows\system32\drivers\mardp2k.sys
S3 MEMSWEEP2 - c:\windows\system32\2.tmp (file missing)
S3 mmc_2K - c:\windows\system32\drivers\mmc_2k.sys
S3 MSDV (Microsoft DV Camera and VCR) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\msdv.sys
S3 nm (Network Monitor Driver) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\nmnt.sys
S3 sonypvs1 (Sony Digital Imaging Video2) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\sonypvs1.sys
S3 StMp3Rec (Player Recovery Device Control Driver) - c:\windows\system32\drivers\stmp3rec.sys
S3 TVICHW32 - c:\windows\system32\drivers\tvichw32.sys


-- Services: 0-Boot, 1-System, 2-Auto, 3-Demand, 4-Disabled --------------------

R2 AcrSch2Svc (Acronis Scheduler2 Service) - "c:\program files\common files\acronis\schedule2\schedul2.exe"
R2 AdobeActiveFileMonitor4.0 (Adobe Active File Monitor V4) - c:\program files\adobe\photoshop elements 4.0\photoshopelementsfileagent.exe
R2 IISADMIN (IIS Admin) - c:\windows\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
R2 RioMSC (Rio MSC Manager) - c:\windows\system32\riomsc.exe
R2 SimpTcp (Simple TCP/IP Services) - c:\windows\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
R2 SMTPSVC (Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP)) - c:\windows\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe

S2 Abel - c:\program files\cain\abel.exe (file missing)
S2 PDSched (PDScheduler) - "c:\program files\raxco\perfectdisk\pdsched.exe"
S2 RetroLauncher (Retrospect Launcher) - d:\program files\dantz\retrospect\retrorun.exe (file missing)
S3 p2pgasvc (Peer Networking Group Authentication) - c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k p2psvc


-- Scheduled Tasks -------------------------------------------------------------

2007-04-04 11:17:00 284 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job<APPLES~1.JOB>
2007-03-30 15:48:00 332 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\RoxioUpdator.job<ROXIOU~1.JOB>


-- Files created between 2007-03-07 and 2007-04-07 -----------------------------

2007-04-05 10:50:44 1234221 ---hs---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\yybeg.bak2<YYBEG~2.BAK>
2007-04-04 10:50:38 1205743 ---hs---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\yybeg.bak1<YYBEG~1.BAK>
2007-04-04 10:50:26 280676 ---hs---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebyy.dll
2007-04-03 15:45:07 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\{3C7BDFAF-0BB0-1033-0927-040822030001}<{3C7BD~1>
2007-04-03 10:31:19 1168 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\mozver.dat
2007-04-01 11:34:54 0 d-------- C:\Driver Detective<DRIVER~1>
2007-04-01 11:22:35 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PC Drivers Headquarters<PCDRIV~1>
2007-04-01 11:21:36 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\PC Drivers HeadQuarters<PCDRIV~1>
2007-03-30 11:16:47 192 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\PowerReg.dat
2007-03-30 11:16:12 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\MathSoft
2007-03-21 13:29:23 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\iPod
2007-03-21 13:29:21 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\iTunes
2007-03-17 10:39:52 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\iSofter
2007-03-16 21:40:23 0 d-------- C:\DVD Audio Ripped<DVDAUD~1>
2007-03-16 21:39:51 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Ed Mitchell\Application Data\dvdcss
2007-03-16 21:37:20 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\ImTOO
2007-03-16 21:36:17 0 d-------- C:\IMToo
2007-03-15 20:48:21 25600 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbser.sys
2007-03-15 20:48:12 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\mobile PhoneTools<MOBILE~2>
2007-03-15 20:48:12 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BVRP Software<BVRPSO~1>
2007-03-15 20:22:49 0 d-------- C:\Motorola Cell Phone Tools<MOTORO~1>
2007-03-15 18:18:20 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Ed Mitchell\Application Data\MobileAction<MOBILE~1>
2007-03-15 18:14:56 255848 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\xactengine2_6.dll<XA3066~1.DLL>
2007-03-15 18:14:56 251672 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\xactengine2_5.dll<XA3C56~1.DLL>
2007-03-15 18:14:55 68888 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\xinput1_3.dll<XINPUT~4.DLL>
2007-03-15 18:14:55 237848 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\xactengine2_4.dll<XA3856~1.DLL>
2007-03-15 18:14:55 15128 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\x3daudio1_1.dll<X3DAUD~2.DLL>
2007-03-15 18:14:55 3426072 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dx9_32.dll
2007-03-15 18:14:54 62744 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\xinput1_2.dll<XINPUT~3.DLL>
2007-03-15 18:14:54 236824 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\xactengine2_3.dll<XACTEN~4.DLL>
2007-03-15 18:14:54 2414360 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dx9_31.dll
2007-03-15 18:14:48 2297552 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dx9_26.dll
2007-03-15 18:13:56 0 d--h----- C:\WINDOWS\msdownld.tmp
2007-03-15 18:04:42 49399 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mamotou.sys
2007-03-15 18:04:35 24789 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MaVctrl.sys
2007-03-15 18:04:35 11473 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MaVc2K.sys
2007-03-15 18:04:35 49484 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mardpnp.sys
2007-03-15 18:04:35 49867 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mardp2k.sys


-- Find3M Report ---------------------------------------------------------------

2007-04-07 15:51:08 288 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVCStateBkp-{00000002-00000000-00000000-00001102-00000004-10031102}.dat<DVCSTA~4.DAT>
2007-04-07 15:51:08 288 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVCState-{00000002-00000000-00000000-00001102-00000004-10031102}.dat<DVCSTA~3.DAT>
2007-04-06 18:56:56 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Ed Mitchell\Application Data\AVG7
2007-04-06 12:45:30 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Ed Mitchell\Application Data\Macromedia<MACROM~1>
2007-04-03 15:41:06 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Morpheus
2007-04-01 11:22:17 0 d--h----- C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information<INSTAL~1>
2007-03-30 11:35:51 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0b<AMERIC~1.0B>
2007-03-30 11:16:15 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield<INSTAL~1>
2007-03-19 16:28:47 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Creative
2007-03-19 10:51:12 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Ed Mitchell\Application Data\exit bash jump<EXITBA~1>
2007-03-15 20:48:43 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\LiveUpdate<LIVEUP~1>
2007-03-13 18:45:53 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Ed Mitchell\Application Data\Comcast
2007-03-08 11:36:28 577536 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\user32.dll
2007-03-08 11:36:28 40960 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\mf3216.dll
2007-03-08 11:36:28 281600 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi32.dll
2007-03-08 09:47:48 1843584 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32k.sys
2007-03-07 14:39:56 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\QuickTime<QUICKT~1>
2007-02-28 22:10:27 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Ed Mitchell\Application Data\Talkback
2007-02-28 22:09:01 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Ed Mitchell\Application Data\Real
2007-02-28 22:08:56 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Ed Mitchell\Application Data\Mozilla
2007-02-28 22:02:09 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\xing shared<XINGSH~1>
2007-02-28 22:02:05 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real
2007-02-28 21:34:44 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\MIKSOFT
2007-02-28 14:25:17 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\WinDirStat<WINDIR~1>
2007-02-26 15:56:30 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis
2007-02-21 22:05:47 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\ashampoo
2007-02-19 11:48:09 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2007-02-16 12:12:04 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Apoint2K
2007-02-16 11:46:20 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\MSBuild
2007-02-16 11:42:42 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies<REFERE~1>
2007-02-15 16:58:31 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Canon
2007-02-15 16:36:27 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Starry Night Backyard<STARRY~1>
2007-02-08 16:00:14 0 d---s---- C:\Documents and Settings\Ed Mitchell\Application Data\Microsoft<MICROS~1>
2007-02-08 15:57:07 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Virtual Earth 3D<VIRTUA~1>
2007-02-08 12:22:16 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Ed Mitchell\Application Data\Viewpoint<VIEWPO~1>
2007-01-23 16:15:22 676224 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\OGACheckControl.DLL<OGACHE~1.DLL>
2007-01-16 17:02:10 241 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\ping2.dat
2007-01-11 19:36:37 2 --a------ C:\477880239<477880~1>


-- Registry Dump ---------------------------------------------------------------


[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"Ashampoo PopUpBlocker"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\ashampoo\\ASHAMP~1\\PopUpKiller.exe"
"swg"="C:\\Program Files\\Google\\GoogleToolbarNotifier\\1.2.1128.5462\\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
"AOL Fast Start"="\"C:\\Program Files\\America Online 9.0b\\AOL.EXE\" -b"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"UpdReg"="C:\\WINDOWS\\UpdReg.EXE"
"AVG7_CC"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\Grisoft\\AVGFRE~1\\avgcc.exe /STARTUP"
"TrueImageMonitor.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Acronis\\TrueImageHome\\TrueImageMonitor.exe"
"Acronis Scheduler2 Service"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Acronis\\Schedule2\\schedhlp.exe\""
"AcronisTimounterMonitor"="C:\\Program Files\\Acronis\\TrueImageHome\\TimounterMonitor.exe"
"SoundService"="rundll32.exe \"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\lvsomjrr.dll\",setvm"
"RegistryMechanic"=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run\OptionalComponents]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run\OptionalComponents\IMAIL]
"Installed"="1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run\OptionalComponents\MAPI]
"Installed"="1"
"NoChange"="1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run\OptionalComponents\MSFS]
"Installed"="1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk]
"backup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\pss\\Adobe Gamma Loader.lnkCommon Startup"
"location"="Common Startup"
"command"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\COMMON~1\\Adobe\\CALIBR~1\\ADOBEG~1.EXE "
"item"="Adobe Gamma Loader"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk]
"backup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\pss\\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnkCommon Startup"
"location"="Common Startup"
"item"="Adobe Reader Speed Launch"
"command"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\Adobe\\READER~1.0\\Reader\\READER~1.EXE "

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk]
"backup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\pss\\Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnkCommon Startup"
"location"="Common Startup"
"command"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\Adobe\\READER~1.0\\Reader\\ADOBEC~1.EXE "
"item"="Adobe Reader Synchronizer"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Canopus Let's Convert.lnk]
"backup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\pss\\Canopus Let's Convert.lnkCommon Startup"
"location"="Common Startup"
"command"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\Canopus\\eztx\\eztx.exe "
"item"="Canopus Let's Convert"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
"backup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\pss\\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup"
"location"="Common Startup"
"command"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\MICROS~2\\Office10\\OSA.EXE -b -l"
"item"="Microsoft Office"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^StormTracker 46 Instant Weather.lnk]
"backup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\pss\\StormTracker 46 Instant Weather.lnkCommon Startup"
"location"="Common Startup"
"command"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\COMMON~1\\STORMT~1\\TRUEWE~1.EXE -d 10,000"
"item"="StormTracker 46 Instant Weather"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^WinZip Quick Pick.lnk]
"backup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\pss\\WinZip Quick Pick.lnkCommon Startup"
"location"="Common Startup"
"command"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\WinZip\\WZQKPICK.EXE "
"item"="WinZip Quick Pick"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^Ed Mitchell^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe]
"backup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\pss\\PowerReg Scheduler V3.exeStartup"
"location"="Startup"
"item"="PowerReg Scheduler V3"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"=""
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"=""
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Acronis Scheduler2 Service]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="schedhlp"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Acronis\\Schedule2\\schedhlp.exe\""
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AcronisTimounterMonitor]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="TimounterMonitor"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Acronis\\TrueImageHome\\TimounterMonitor.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Photo Downloader]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="apdproxy"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"inimapping"="0"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Adobe\\Photoshop Elements 4.0\\apdproxy.exe\""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AIM]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="aim"
"hkey"="HKCU"
"command"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\AIM\\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AOL Fast Start]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="AOL"
"hkey"="HKCU"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\America Online 9.0b\\AOL.EXE\" -b"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AOL Spyware Protection]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="AOLSP Scheduler"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AOLCC]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="ACCAgnt"
"hkey"="HKCU"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AOLDialer]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="AOLDial"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLDial.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Apoint]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="Apoint"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Apoint2K\\Apoint.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AsioReg]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="REGSVR32"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AVG7_CC]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="avgcc"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\Grisoft\\AVGFRE~1\\avgcc.exe /STARTUP"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\barb up skip eq]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="web amok"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Creative Detector]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="CTDetect"
"hkey"="HKCU"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Creative\\MediaSource\\Detector\\CTDetect.exe /R"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ctfmon.exe]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="ctfmon"
"hkey"="HKCU"
"command"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\CTHelper]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="CTHELPER"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="CTHELPER.EXE"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\HostManager]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="AOLSoftware"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1125104164\\ee\\AOLSoftware.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\InstaBack]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="InstaBack"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\IPHSend]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="IPHSend"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\IPHSend\\IPHSend.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\IST Service]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="istsvc"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="iTunesHelper"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MagsEq]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="mathuser"
"hkey"="HKCU"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSMSGS]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="msmsgs"
"hkey"="HKCU"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe\" /background"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\mspwr]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="PuXpMan2"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\PuXpMan2.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NeroFilterCheck]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="NeroCheck"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NeroCheck.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\nmapp]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="nmapp"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvCplDaemon]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="NvCpl"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"inimapping"="0"
"command"="RUNDLL32.EXE C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NvMediaCenter]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="NvMcTray"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="RUNDLL32.EXE C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\NWEReboot]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"=""
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"=""
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\nwiz]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="nwiz"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="nwiz.exe /install"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\OpwareSE4]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="OpwareSE4"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\ScanSoft\\OmniPageSE4.0\\OpwareSE4.exe\""
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="mssysmgr"
"hkey"="HKCU"
"command"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\Comcast\\COMCAS~1\\data\\xtras\\mssysmgr.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Pure Networks Port Magic]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="PortAOL"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"inimapping"="0"
"command"="\"C:\\PROGRA~1\\PURENE~1\\PORTMA~1\\PortAOL.exe\" -Run"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="qttask"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RealTray]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="RealPlay"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Real\\RealPlayer\\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RegistryMechanic]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"=""
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"=""
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\rfagent]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="rfagent"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoxioDragToDisc]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="DrgToDsc"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Roxio\\Easy Media Creator 7\\Drag to Disc\\DrgToDsc.exe\""
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\RoxioEngineUtility]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="EngUtil"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Roxio Shared\\System\\EngUtil.exe\""
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SM1BG]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="SM1BG"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SM1BG.EXE"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SoundService]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="wjxpqbaj"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SSBkgdUpdate]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="SSBkgdupdate"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Scansoft Shared\\SSBkgdUpdate\\SSBkgdupdate.exe\" -Embedding -boot"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SunJavaUpdateSched]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="jusched"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.5.0_04\\bin\\jusched.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SurfAccuracy]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="SAcc"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\swg]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="GoogleToolbarNotifier"
"hkey"="HKCU"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Google\\GoogleToolbarNotifier\\1.2.1128.5462\\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\TkBellExe]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="realsched"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Real\\Update_OB\\realsched.exe\" -osboot"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\TrueImageMonitor.exe]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="TrueImageMonitor"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Acronis\\TrueImageHome\\TrueImageMonitor.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\UIWatcher]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="UIWatcher"
"hkey"="HKCU"
"inimapping"="0"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\ashampoo\\Ashampoo UnInstaller Platinum 2\\UIWatcher.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\uQ0X7oN]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="dowiwk"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\WMPNSCFG]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="WMPNSCFG"
"hkey"="HKCU"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\WMPNSCFG.exe"
"inimapping"="0"


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shellexecutehooks]
"{57B86673-276A-48B2-BAE7-C6DBB3020EB8}"="AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5"
"{68218620-3D65-43F6-AD47-D38D84B5412A}"=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\shellserviceobjectdelayload]
"UPnPMonitor"="{e57ce738-33e8-4c51-8354-bb4de9d215d1}"
"WPDShServiceObj"="{AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5}"

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"AVG7_Run"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\Grisoft\\AVGFRE~1\\avgw.exe /RUNONCE"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"DisableRegistryTools"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"ShowDriveLettersFirst"=dword:00000004

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\gebyy
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\hgghfdd
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\kbds32
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\winrzf32

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\securityproviders]
"SecurityProviders"="msapsspc.dll, schannel.dll, digest.dll, msnsspc.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost]
LocalService	REG_MULTI_SZ Alerter\0WebClient\0LmHosts\0RemoteRegistry\0upnphost\0SSDPSRV\0\0
NetworkService	REG_MULTI_SZ DnsCache\0\0
rpcss	REG_MULTI_SZ RpcSs\0\0
imgsvc	REG_MULTI_SZ StiSvc\0\0
termsvcs	REG_MULTI_SZ TermService\0\0
HTTPFilter	REG_MULTI_SZ HTTPFilter\0\0
DcomLaunch	REG_MULTI_SZ DcomLaunch\0TermService\0\0
p2psvc	REG_MULTI_SZ p2psvc\0p2pimsvc\0p2pgasvc\0PNRPSvc\0\0
WudfServiceGroup	REG_MULTI_SZ WUDFSvc\0\0



-- End of Deckard's System Scanner: finished at 2007-04-07 at 16:44:46 ---------


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi fishbait68 and welcome to TSF.

Please do not 'hijack' another users thread. You need to start a new thread in the *HJT Forum* - then post your logs there.


----------

